# Additions



## Corbin (Nov 12, 2007)

I went to the Atlanta Orchid Show last Saturday and purchased the plants seen above. They are(top left to bottom right):

Masdevallia Angel Tang 
Paphiopedilum wardii 
Paphiopedilum venustum 
Paphiopedilum concolor

As you can see they are all in bud so I'll be waiting.


----------



## cdub (Nov 12, 2007)

I love 'em! Especially the Masd.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2007)

Yep, that masdie's a good un.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 12, 2007)

The masdie's a giant & 3 nice species especially 3 blooms on wardii!!!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 13, 2007)

That Angel Tang looks super as do the Paphs, congratulations!


----------

